# To paint or not to paint...



## rollfaster (Jul 21, 2014)

That is the question. My 1960 debutantes white paint looks terrible. I usally never repaint schwinns but the chrome cleaned up so nice that it makes the paint look bad. Would like some feedback on this. I do believe the decals are still available in pink. Thanks, rob. Only frame and fork need repainting.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 21, 2014)

Was that seatstay rebrazed? Maybe some gum? stuck there? 

Hold back the gasoline and matches after I say repaint it if you,re thinking about it.   The ladies like nice pretty new looking bikes and white sure looks like crap all chipped and rusted up.


----------



## Overhauler (Jul 21, 2014)

Hi Rob , did you try some rubbing compound , that white should clean up a little better than that . If you decide to sell it I would be a player.
 Lee


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 22, 2014)

*That's funny lee..*



Overhauler said:


> Hi Rob , did you try some rubbing compound , that white should clean up a little better than that . If you decide to sell it I would be a player.
> Lee




That's what I haven't tried yet. Was just thinking I've not done that yet, so I'll give it a whirl tomorrow. I did wash and degrease, then wd40 and 0000 steel wool. But it just didn't clean it up good enough. I really don't wAnt to do a repaint.


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 22, 2014)

*Tar*



GTs58 said:


> Was that seatstay rebrazed? Maybe some gum? stuck there?
> 
> Hold back the gasoline and matches after I say repaint it if you,re thinking about it.   The ladies like nice pretty new looking bikes and white sure looks like crap all chipped and rusted up.




Tar on frame in several spots. No issues with the frame. Just absolutly filthy.


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Jul 22, 2014)

After seeing this picture, Rob, DO NOT use rubbing compound on that frame and fork. Use No. 7 polishing compound in the green and white can.  Rubbing compound will remove too much paint, possibly down to the primer.Take the bike totally apart before you do this. I think you'll be surprised how nice this bike will look. After seeing this and our PM's on SBF about this bike, I do not think that the frame and fork need repainted.When you use the polishing compound, BE VERY CAREFUL that you do not polish off the decal on the seat mast tube or the screened darts on the fork. I do not thik you will need to buff the paint that hard to bring the color back. Yes, I think the paint on that thing is in better shape than I was led to believe.

Jim.


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 22, 2014)

*Thanks Jim*

I'll get some no.7 and give it a whirl. Bike is completely apart now and I do have the correct 3 rivet pink and white seat for it. I always go easy around the original decals. As always, thanks for the help Jim. I'll keep you posted on its progress. Rob.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 22, 2014)

I've always wondered what "Bar Keepers Friend" would do on a bike like that. get a soft rag, a bucket of warm water and some Bar Keepers friend and see how it goes. you can always paint if all else fails.


----------



## looneymatthew (Jul 22, 2014)

*Bar keepers friend*

I second the bar keepers then. Polish might come out killer. 
Its only orig. Once.  A little character always ads to a vintage bike anyway


----------



## stoney (Jul 22, 2014)

I have had good results using Soft Scrub on cars. I once did a whole 1965 VW Beetle and it turned out well.  Just go easy and slow. Stay away from the pinstripes on forks and lettering on chain guard.


----------



## stoney (Jul 22, 2014)

Do not paint!!!!!! What ever process you use it will look much nicer.


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 23, 2014)

*Some progress made*

It's back together but still have to paint fender braces and kickstand. Also a few minor detail things. Forgot to put the lights back on as well.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 23, 2014)

Grips, chrome came out killer! Paint pretty good too!


----------



## Honestherman (Jul 23, 2014)

*paint*

Congrats. You now have a nice repainted bike. Looks nice. Ride it for fun.


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 23, 2014)

*No repaint...*



Honestherman said:


> Congrats. You now have a nice repainted bike. Looks nice. Ride it for fun.




Just hard work. Thanks for the comments.


----------



## Overhauler (Jul 23, 2014)

57 spitfire said:


> It's back together but still have to paint fender braces and kickstand. Also a few minor detail things. Forgot to put the lights back on as well.



 I meant polishing compound , thanks Jim for the correction , turned out nice Rob . On the kickstand and fender braces just take a paper towel and spray a little silver paint on it and lightly rub them down , works really well for a quick and easy fix (make sure you have the rust and grim cleaned off first).

 Lee


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Jul 23, 2014)

Very nice!! I knew that after one look of your "before" photo that the paint on that bike had potential!

Jim.


----------



## Rivnut (Jul 24, 2014)

57 spitfire said:


> It's back together but still have to paint fender braces and kickstand. Also a few minor detail things. Forgot to put the lights back on as well.




Put a brass brush on a bench grinder and take all of the corrosion off the braces and the kick stand.  Then use some different rouges on the pads on a buffer to finish the metal.  It will look like new.  To protect the "new" metal, use Eastwood's Diamond Clear for raw metal.

Ed


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 24, 2014)

*Thanks ed*



Rivnut said:


> Put a brass brush on a bench grinder and take all of the corrosion off the braces and the kick stand.  Then use some different rouges on the pads on a buffer to finish the metal.  It will look like new.  To protect the "new" metal, use Eastwood's Diamond Clear for raw metal.
> 
> Ed




I've done this before and it works great. Then you don't have to worry about scratching up the new paint. Did this to my 46 roadmaster then added two coats of matte clear for protection. Worked great.


----------

